# hardtail frame for winter



## holiday (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi MTBR,
I'm just starting on the idea of building up a back up/winter/grocerygetter bike...
I'm bonding with my new mtb, yeti sb115, back to a short travel 29er w/ slightly less modern geometry, and seems great for me. I have high end build on a 2018 specialized stumpy 650b, so thinking of transferring all parts to a hardtail and selling the frame (and probably dropper as it's 34.9 odd size).

Any recommendations of good places to start for 27.5x2.6 boost friendly hardail frame frame that isn't too modern geometry? Hoping around 66-67degree head angle, fit a 130-150 fork (my fork is fox 34,150 but I reduce it down). 73mm threaded bb too.

I have owned a few steel hardtail singlespeeds, but haven't had geared hardtail since the mid 90's.

Thx for any guidance for those that have shopped this niche!


----------



## holiday (Apr 27, 2004)

did a quick search and read this thread below of xc ish hartails frames, seems salsa timberjack (new one) and chamelian are right in the range, but both AL. Always liked the smaller tubes and steel or ti, but I guess with running 27.5 x 2.6ish tires, AL may be good too.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Niner Sir 9 (steel) and Air 9 (Alu) w/ a 120mm fork are 68 deg and fit 27.5 x 3

I run the Sir 9 w/ 27.5 x 2.8's and really enjoy how the bike rides.


----------



## holiday (Apr 27, 2004)

Thx!


----------

